# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  fuego en las manos

## magolek

Hace mucho tiempo que tengo el ginmick del fuego las manos y nunca me he decidido a presentarlo por una razón: No se me ocurre una manera convicente de descargarlos. Es bonito salir a escena y empezar con llamaradas en las manos, pero ¿y luego que?. ¿Alguna idea que me puedan aportar?

Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## MANU_222

Rutina de velas...
Antorcha, panuelo, flor
Antorcha atraviesa el brazo con aparicion de paloma.

A lo que voy es que con la misma llamita, prendes por ejemplo la antorcha y luego te lo descargas en el saco (supongo :|)
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## magolek

No se si conoces ese ginmick, pero no es lo que se dice pequeñito para andar manipulando más cosas mientras los tienes en las manos, ya había pensado en algo parecido pero no me convence. 

 :roll: ¿alguna idea más?

Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## MANU_222

No se si es el qe pienso, pero si es el que pienso, por algun lado yo tenia una imagen en donde mostraba que el gimmick iba en los dedos indice ,medio y anular, es ese?

----------


## magolek

Si, aunque este tiene para un dedo, el anular, y despues la cajita... bueno ya sabes...

----------


## Vicente

Si llevas sombrero puedes descargarlo en el.Con algo de misdirection como el papel flash, es decir sales a escena con tu sombrero etc..tus manos arden...puedes inflamar algo y despues te quitas el sombrero (introduciendo en el el cargador) como saludo a los espectadores.Luego sigues con tu rutina.

Un saludo, Vicente.

----------


## magolek

mmmmm. El  problema es que no suelo llevar sombrero. Además ¿no se notaría mucho esa descarga?
El espectador diría: "Si, tiene fuego en las manos, pero llevaba algo que ha dejado en el sombrero. "

El caso es que los espectadores vean el fuego en las manos, hacer algo que justifique la descarga, "que no se que puede ser", para que no sospechen que habia algo en las manos que generaba el fuego. 

No se si me explico. 

Thanks.

----------


## Jeff

Con un pequeño arreglo (facil de hacer) haces la rutina del fuego que aparece y desaparece, no muy larga, aparece un abanico de cartas de cada mano, cruzas las manos y aparece sobre el abanico una tortola blanca, esta misma sobre el borde de un sombrero (como descarga) y hechas carta y los gimm... dentro. Rutina que yo utilizaba antes, aunque seguramente vuelva a incluirla en el show, es muy guapa y visual. Si no quieres hacer aparecer una paloma, puedes sacar un ramo de flores del material que los magos conocemos. Problema de angulo: si, nadié detras ni a los lados y menos en balcones.
Saludos

----------


## ignoto

Topit o servante.

----------


## magolek

En el topit había pensado pero hay un problema, que es el siguiente. Al cerrar el gimmick se apaga el fuego, pero quedan siempre pequeños restos que no terminan de apagarse "centellantes". Tengo miedo que me queme el frak, y no es que cuesten baratitos.  :Smile1: 

Además el gimmick queda muy caliente, y eso es un problemita añadido, pues no lo puedes depositar en cualquier sitio. 

SAludos y gracias por la recomendación. Buena idea lo del abanico.

----------


## magolek

Jeff, a que te refieres con lo del pequeño arreglo?. Me imagíno que sea para la aparición de los abanicos, no?. 
Saludos.

----------


## Jeff

Si, requiere unos arreglos, los cuales no hay que ser manitas pero si habil y paciente para construirlo y montarlos en el gimm.... Los puedes hacer automaticos, o manuales, aunque automatico te da este "flash" que impacta. Te recomiendo que el color de los gimm... sea negro y uses guantes negros.

----------


## DaniOrama

Haz una autentica rutina de fuego en las manos, con fuegos saliendo de TUS MANOS, utiliza Etanol de concentración 40/60. Depilate los brazos y remángate, échate Etanol y préndelo, podrás estar de 1 a 3 segundos sin quemarte, si utilizas un gel de Especialista puede estar hasta 20 segundos, y las llamas salen de tus manos al más puro estilo Antorcha Humana...

Yo me he prendido dedos, brazos, manos e incluso pelo (NO LO HAGAS, NUNCA, NO, CACA) y con diferentes tipos de retardantes y protectores con base acuosa (incluyendo el agua claro está) y por ahora no he muerto...

Además con etanol podrás realizar el efecto de transferencia de fuego, ya que al ser tan volatil, las zonas internas de cualkier producto impregnado se mantienen intactas y al golpearlas con otro objeto o tu mano esparcirás ese sobrante que se encenderá en contacto con el exterior.... queda chulo de c...nes

Para el gimmick conectalos a las solapas internas del frac a modo de Ravens, podrás enganchar y soltar cuando quieras.

Para kitar problemas de calor puedes recubrirlos de arcilla o algún termoaislante plástico y listo...

Mezcla todo con esporas y ya serás el puto amo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## magolek

cojonudo, muy bien. Lo único que no he cojido.- "¿esporas? no se que es. 
Me lo puedes explicar?. Muchísimas gracias y un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Son los famosos polvos de licopodio. Esporas de un hongo.
En realidad no importa lo que sea mientras se trate de polvo muy fino y que no se apelmace. Restos de lijar aluminio (si alguien lijase aluminio) serían perfectos.
Basta con ponerse unos pocos "polvos" en la palma de la mano y soplar hacia una llama.
También puedes llenarte la boca de Cola-cao y escupirla violentamente contra una llama. Con el Cola-cao he visto producir llamas de dos metros de largo.

¡Ojo! En contra de mi costumbre, este post es muy serio. Cuidado con el Cola-cao. Está mas lleno de energía de lo que dicen los anuncios.

----------


## magolek

jjaja, vaya con el cola cao. Gracias por la respuesta, intentaré conseguir algo de eso, tengo la suerte de trabajar en el mundo farmacéutico. 

Al decir etanol 40/60, supongo que te refieres a alcohol etílico rebajado a un 60% no?
Gracias y saludos.

----------


## DaniOrama

Pues hasta ahora no me lo había planteado, ya que en alemania tenemos Wundbenzin que funciona MUY bien, y está basado en etanol.

Para más info mira en la wikipedia:  :P 
El compuesto químico etanol es un líquido incoloro e inflamable con un punto de ebullición de 78 ºC. Se mezcla con agua en cualquier proporción y da una mezcla azeotrópica con un contenido de aproximadamente el 96 % de etanol.

Su fórmula química es CH3-CH2--OH.


Ignoto, siento tener que corregirte pero el efecto explosivo del polvo sólo se genera con partículas orgánicas, o sea, que olvidate de utilizar aluminio. Lo que la gente de malabares usa mucho son harina y Cola Cao, ya que las esporas no es que sean baratas precisamente. El efecto se produce ya que las partículas orgánicas al ser muy finas (de ahí usar Harina o Cola cao) al esparcirlas por el aire consiguen recubrirse de oxígeno, al acercarlas a una llama se produce un efecto explosivo en cadena.

Esta es también la razón de que los Silos de Grano exploten, y de que las cortinas de los teatros ardan tan fácilmente con una pequeña chispa... (aparte de que casi todo es de madera) Tener grandes concentraciones de polvo suspendido en el aire, o en un sitio esperando a ser agitado es como tener un "polvorín" (dios, que chiste más malo)

Si quereis ver un video "pseudocientífico" del efecto explosivo del polvo bajaros el video que hay aquí, vereis algo muy importante la relación distancia a la llama tanto del foco de esta como del cono de polvo. Hacedme caso, os podeis tirar MUCHO tiempo escupiendo Cola Cao y apagando la llama simplemente. La posición, la presión y el tamaño de grano lo es todo:  :o 

http://www.angelo.edu/faculty/kboudr...lycopodium.htm

Suerte piromanos  :evil: 

PS: Si además añades pimienta vas a tener unas chispas muy chulas.  8-)

----------


## ignoto

Mecachis, con la idea tan chula que se me había ocurrido sobre el aluminio.
Bien, siempre se aprende algo nuevo de los errores.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ojo, el aluminio en polvo podria provocar una aluminotermia ... osease, una explosión de las guapas. Las limaduras de alumino no se si prenderán tan facilmente.

Si quereis, venden barritas de magnesio, este prende muy facilmente soltando una llamarada blanca. (Es lo que se utilizaba en las cámaras fotográficas de antaño).

Y si no, haceis como dante, os untais la mano de pegamento imedio, dos capas, y ya tenéis fuego en las manos. Además, és totalmente invisible.

----------


## DaniOrama

El aluminio tiene un punto de fusión bastante alto, en comparación con los productos orgánicos, otra cosa es cuando empieza a ser incandescente... si miro un poco en los libros te lo busco...

La aluminotermia es un proceso de reacción exotérmica entre óxido de hierro y aluminio que produce una enorme cantidad de calor, se puede llegar a comenzar simplemente con una bengala y puede llegar a los 3000 ºC  se utiliza principalmente en soldadura... NO LO USEIS, ES MUY PELIGROSO TANTO PARA VOSOTROS COMO PARA LOS K OS RODEEN...

El magnesio del que hablas es un compuesto, no magnesio a las bravas en limadura... Aún así, las quemaduras que pueda llegar a producir no creo que sean muy controlables... tened en cuenta que los polvos orgánicos no son explosivos ni inflamables de por sí, sino que lo son sólo cuando son proyectados en spray.

En serio, no hagais pegos con estas cosas, podeis sufrir quemaduras muy graves. Yo no soy químico, y por lo tanto no os puedo asegurar que es lo mejor, os puedo decir que usan los malabaristas de fuego responsables y os aseguro que tanto el etanol, como las esporas y el cola cao no os dañará... (bueno, una taza de colacao llena de grumos a mi se me atraganta que no veas... :P)

Si poneis algo en el foro sobre estos temas, hacedlo cuando sea algo contrastado por vosotros mismos. Tened en cuenta que esto lo lee mucha gente, incluidos menores, y no es cuestión de que salgamos en las noticias...  :shock: 

Prenden, sí, pero con responsabilidad... (y esto os lo dice un tipo que se ha prendido la cabeza con etanol.... manda huevos :P)

----------


## magolek

Madre mía... Que informados estais sobre fuego y productos quimicos...
¿me pueden explicar como va eso del pegamento IMedio?
¿no es muy pringoso?
¿no te quedas todo pegado después?
De veras os digo... toyyyy flipando... de lo que se entera uno... :shock:

----------


## MagoJaume

En primer lugar recomendaros a todos que cuando trabajeis con fuego extremeis las precauciones; no quiero veros en las noticias convertidos en auténticas antorchas humanas.

Ya que hablabais de emplear diferentes polvos para efectos de fuego el que siempre he empleado desde niño (lo vi con 6 años en una serie de TV) es la leche en polvo; tendría características similares al cacao, por mi experiencia mejores, sin el inconveniente de ser tan sucio, puesto que el cacao mancha muchisimo a la mínima que haya un poco de humedad, y es igualmente facil de encontrar.

Para el fuego en las manos sin utilizar gimmik tendreis que protegeros la manos con algún aislante o crema que proteja vuestras manos; podeis consultar a vuestro farmaceutico para que os indique, aunque haciendolo así solo se dispone de unos segundos de fuego.

----------


## magolek

Pero desde luego es muchísimo mejor que usar el gimmick. Así que creo que mo voy a decidir a hacerlo sin los gimmicks. 
Yo salgo a escena con guantes. ¿Podría usar el etanol sobre los guantes?¿Alguien lo ha probado?.
Gracias de nuevo.
Espero no ser muy pesaito, pero estoy frito por meter fuego en mi espectáculo, y como es lógico quiero hacerlo bien.

SAludos

----------


## DaniOrama

Si utilizas Etanol no necesitarás protección en las manos ya que es muy volatil, pero claro, entonces sólo aguantarás  entre 1 o 3 segundos. Para apagar la llama tendrás que agitar la mano fuerte.

El gimmick es bastante bueno, pero casi sale a cuenta hacerte uno tuneado. Lo mejor del gimmick es que te permite encender y apagar cuando quieras, ten en cuenta que aun teniendo etanol en tus manos, al ser tan volatil sólo aguantará 1 seg, por lo que es complicado usarlo a no ser que tengas un sistema automático (o que vayas con un mecherito :P)

Mi recomendación a pesar de todo lo que he escrito sobre el etanol y sus ventajas, es que si quieres hacer algo de escena utilices el gimmick, eso sí, tuneado. El etanol es más para hacerlo en la cara. Yo lo utilizo para encender cigarrillos con mi pulgar o mis dedos.

Es más si utilizas guantes no sé que problema tienes con el gimmick, lo pintas de negro, con guantes negros no se ve nada! y luego te quitas los guantes (con el gimmick dentro) Eso se lo he visto a un koreano en Le cabaret du monde (o como diablos se escriba)

El efecto de fuego en los guantes es un clásico, no sé muy bien que productos o materiales usa (lo puedes pillar en tiendas americanas clásicas) Para probar materiales que mejor que la experimentación! Coge diferentes tipos de tela del tamaño de tu palma y sobre termoaislante textil, y prueba que es lo que te mole más, ten en cuenta que el termoaislante sea más grande que la tela! El teflón es el material estrella a la hora de mantener fuego, pero creo que sería demasiado "tosco" para hacerse unos guantes en condiciones... OLVÍDATE DE LA LANA...

Por último si haces con las manos enteras ten en cuenta varias cosas:
-La inclinación de las manos, el fuego no sale de las palmas sino de la mano entera, pero si tienes las manos desnudas no inclines totalmente las manos hasta que prenda, porque te escurrirá por los brazos y puedes terminar churruscaito...
-Olvida relojes, pulsera y todo aquello que lleves, nada de anillos, cualquier material que pueda concentrar calor te dará más que un digusto.
-No intentes reinventar la rueda, si ves que algo que tienes funciona intenta mejorarlo pero no gastes mucho tiempo en crear algo revolucionario si lo que quieres son resultados inmediatos. Ten en cuenta que casi siempre lo que hayas pensado tú ya lo han pensado cientos antes, si lo que más te interesa es actuar ve directamente a comprar productos que aunque caros amortizarás seguro en 1 o 2 actuaciones.

----------


## dante

Creo que ya he xplicado en algun otro  post lo del pegamento. Solo tienes que ponerte una capa de mantequilla en la zona que quieres que se queme, se generoso, pon mas de lo que realmente se quemara, las llamas no suelen estarse quietas sino controlas el fuego. Antes de que se seque la mantequilla te pones una capa de pegamento imedio cubriendo toda la zona que deseas que se queme. Dejas secar al menos 8 minutos, tiene que quedarse seca, y para que no prenda. Una vez seca procedemos a la poner la siguiente capa solo cuando queramos quemarla y la primera capa nos hara de protector del fuego durante unos 10 segundos,  quema un poco pero no hos ara nada grabe, el calor aguantara unos segundos mas depues de pagarse, unos 6. Ara lo unico k necesitas es un modo de ponerte el pegamento sin que lo vean, yo ya me he echo mi gimik.

----------


## dante

Ayer intente usar harina para un fogonazo, y apenas dio resultado, la llama tenia que ser bastante grande para que al bufar, el polvo se dispersara lo suficiente y al mismo tiempo no apagara la llama que lo incendia. Estaria bien que los que habeis adquiro experiencia con estos juegos, explicaseis las distancias que tiene que haber entre la llama y el polvo en la mano , cuanto polvo, que tamaño o intensidad de la llama. La de un mechero no da muy buen resultado, y con la del invisio torch apenas consegui que la arina se combustionase.
Hay algo que hago mal quizas?, aun tengo k ponerme con el colacao, haber si es verdad que tiene tanta energia ;-)

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Por si te sirve, al empezar la rutina salgo con una antorcha encendida, que se convierte en un bastón, señalo un punto en el are y cojo fuego de el, lo miro, sonrio y lo "lanzo al aire" convirtiendose en una tortola que vuela y vuelve a posarse en el bastón, dejo el bastón me paso tortola y gimnic dde mano enseñando la paloma al publico, la dejo en la jaula descargando el Gimmick alli.

Saludos

----------


## Karlim Karras

Yo también he usado agua y sus derivados para retardar el proceso del calor en mi cuerpo cuando he realizado actos con fuego, pero quisiera saber si el bloqueador de playa funciona para estos casos o no. Todavía no lo he probado.

----------


## DaniOrama

Perdonad, gracias a magolek me he percatado de que os puse mal el compuesto, no se trata de Etanol, sino de éter etílico, (ya decía yo que me sonaba raro eso de que usara alcohol etílico...) que no tiene nada que ver... es que aquí en alemania compró directamente un producto Wundbenzin que me sale bastante barato en comparación con otros (6€ litro), en españa vereis que comprar directamente éter etílico os puede salir bastante caro (18-25€ litro).

Si encontrais un producto que lleve eter etílico que no sea de laboratorio y por lo tanto que no sea de gran pureza, vereis como el precio baja mucho. A ver si encontrais algo. Suerte y perdonad de nuevo por mi torpeza.  :-(

----------


## columba

ola he visto que has comentado lo del la antorcha que atraviesa el brazo con aparicion de paloma, mira yo tengo ese juego pero es que no le entiendo, porque no se si me falta alguna pieza o algo, porque si meto el tubo en el brazo cuando paso la antorcha pues no se como sujetarla porque se me cae al suelo... y la aparicion de la paloma la he probado pero es que me da miedo a que sde axifisie o algo. temgo muchos mas juegos de palomas y han ido bien pero ese.....
porfavor si alguien me lo podria explicar se lo agradeceria gracias

----------


## alvaro lopez

Me gustaria que vieseis unos videos para comentarlos posteriormente, este mago comienza sus actos con fuego en las manos, yo lo e visto en dos o tres ocasiones  y la verdad es que impacta mucho la magia con fuego. El mago que anteriormente comente tiene su paguina web con tres videos demostrativos: www.magocobra.com

----------


## Elmagojose

yo tengo el inviso torch    jim paces   yo no le uso si es ese el q dices por q se me traba si dices ese dimelo.

----------


## larap

Este mago me recuerda a Alpha en todos sus efectos. El numero de piratas es muy parecido.

Tal vez encuentres informacion sobre efectos con fuego de este mago. Tiene dos libros publicados aunque en frances: la Magie du feu vol. 1 y 2, y me parece que no se encuentran por aqui. Si quieres te digo una tienda online francesa donde puedas conseguirlos.

SALUDOS.

----------


## Jeff

Yo le mande un email hace unos dias (a raiz de la direccion que aparece en este post, gracias Alvaro :D ), le dije que habia oido de el aqui en magiapotagia y  mantuvimos contacto breve, es muy majo. Poco despues se registro aqui, en magia potagia, les puede mandar un MP a ver si les contesta.

Saludos.

----------


## Elmagojose

muy bueno los videos de verdad me an gustado lo del fuego en las manos lo estube reguntando pero ya se como va por eso es lo q mas me gusta quisiera yo ahora enpezar con palomas ero lo de los periquitos es impresionante .

----------


## alvaro lopez

¿quien es el mago Alpha? al que nombra larap.
Gracias y un saludo

----------


## gilbert-magic

Si usas de las llamaradas grandes de 80 cm lo puedes usar como magia comica al prender con semejante flamota un cigarrillo,velas, o algo asi pues se tratan de combinar los efectos.

Magicamenta 
Gilbert Magic

----------


## jmg

y por que no cojes dos guantes negros y recortala forma del gimmik i pegalo al final podrias quiarte los guantes con el gimmik y ap.una paloma pero terminas antes echando vencina en el guante

----------


## jmg

hola ;creo que tal vez podrias descargarlo mientras cojes ee un pañuelo y lo transformas a baston

----------

